# St. Simons



## WaltL1 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Spotlite (Oct 8, 2022)

Nice!! @WaltL1 was that a keeper to eat?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 8, 2022)

Throw some details at us Walt! I am interested in hearing about that fish and the trip.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 8, 2022)

bullethead said:


> Throw some details at us Walt! I am interested in hearing about that fish and the trip.



I have no saltwater experience - what kind of fish is that?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 8, 2022)

Wow!

Nice won.

Gotta love a big bull red.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 8, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> I have no saltwater experience - what kind of fish is that?


Redfish.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 9, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Nice!! @WaltL1 was that a keeper to eat?


Nope. here in Ga. the slot for keepers is 14"-23" for reds. Bigger or smaller has to be released. That one was 38".


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 9, 2022)

bullethead said:


> Throw some details at us Walt! I am interested in hearing about that fish and the trip.


Fished out of St. Simons Island with this charter -
BackBoneCharters - Fishing Charter - St. Simons, Georgia 
We were in about 9' of water. Using big chunks of mullet for bait. Cast it out and let it sit until you get bites. Not too exciting a method but works good on the bull reds.
Strong fish. They wore my behind out.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 9, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Nope. here in Ga. the slot for keepers is 14"-23" for reds. Bigger or smaller has to be released. That one was 38".



Yeah, no wiggle room on 38" I guess!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

Looks like fun to me!


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 9, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Yeah, no wiggle room on 38" I guess!


Hate it when that happens


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 9, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Yeah, no wiggle room on 38" I guess!


I believe I could have snubbed that bottom lip a couple inches shorter  lol


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 10, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> I believe I could have snubbed that bottom lip a couple inches shorter  lol



Or use the metric system!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Fished out of St. Simons Island with this charter -
> BackBoneCharters - Fishing Charter - St. Simons, Georgia
> We were in about 9' of water. Using big chunks of mullet for bait. Cast it out and let it sit until you get bites. Not too exciting a method but works good on the bull reds.
> Strong fish. They wore my behind out.


 
I know you had fun.  Those things pull like a run away train.


----------

